# Обострение грыжи, перекосило таз



## Maat2211 (31 Июл 2021)

Здравствуйте, ситуация патовая. Мне 31 год, нахожусь заграницей, мед страховку не оформляла (знаю.. Знаю). Полетела на авось, так как больше года в ремиссии и вообще ничего не болело. Есть заболевания позвоночника. 2 грыжи в пояснично крестцовом отделе - 6 и 8 мм, медианная, парамедианная, "относительный стеноз"-это я помню из описания мрт, полгода назад. Снимков с собой не имею, показать, к сожалению, нечего. На 2й день пребывания заграницей почувствовала напряжение в пояснице, сразу приняла мидокалм и мелоксикам. Дальше все только усугублялось. Появилась тяжелая, давящая боль и при хождении и при сидении. Невозможно идти и выпрямить спину. Вперед наклоняюсь спокойно, назад вообще не могу, даже просто распрямить чтобы идти. Думала, что грыжа вылезла еще и спазмировало какие то мышцы (извините, я не врач, пишу как обыватель). Начала потихоньку тянуть мышцы спины и таза, на полу, на спине, на четвереньках. Это не помогает. Если стою больше 5 минут, у меня сильно тянет боковую мышцу от поясницы до лопатки, ее как будто распирает. Нужно срочно ложиться. Сегодня обнаружила, что у меня перекошен таз. Усилием я могу немного выпрямлять, но это очень больно. Я так понимаю, это какой то защитный сколиоз, в ответ на сдавливание нерва или мышцы. Нахожусь в другой стране, смогли найти здесь мелоксикам, диклофенак, сирдалуд. Колола 2 дня мелоксикам, 1 день диклофенак, так как мелокс никакого эффекта не дал. Плюс колю сирдалуд, мидокалма здесь нет. Это единственный миорелаксант. Дальше  я не знаю, что делать, лежу уже 4 дня. Шевелюсь, конечно, по возможности, делаю ЛФК на полу, на спине. Эффекта 0. Сирдалуд не расслабляет мои дубовые мышцы на ягодице и сбоку на спине. Таз искривлен при ходьбе. Боль и напряжение как были, так и остаются. Уважаемые врачи, кто читает это сообщение, помогите рекомендациями, советами, что  делать, насколько все плохо и какой шанс вернуть позвоночник в норм состояние?


----------



## La murr (31 Июл 2021)

@Maat2211, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Sunny_ (31 Июл 2021)

Здравствуйте, я была в точно такой же ситуации. Я отдала кучу денег чтоб только быть в состоянии долететь до дома, где меня прямиком повезли на операцию. У мен были такие же симптомы. Мой вам искренний совет - берите билет на самолёт и летите домой как можно скорее. Такое обострение таблетками не снимете, скорее всего будет становиться хуже. Я 4 месяца лежала страдала надеялась что таблетки и физио помогут, но это был самообман в моем случае, отказ принять реальность. Если вы можете добраться до аэропорта, летите туда где сможете получить медицинскую помощь и поддержку семьи, не затягивайте!
Мне сделали операцию, я восстановилась, вернулась зарубеж, сейчас все хорошо, работаю, спина не беспокоит вообще, но я конечно берегусь. 
Здоровья вам!


----------



## Maat2211 (31 Июл 2021)

Спасибо за совет,тоже думаем, надо лететь..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2021)

Maat2211 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, ситуация патовая. Мне 31 год, нахожусь заграницей, мед страховку не оформляла (знаю.. Знаю). Полетела на авось, так как больше года в ремиссии и вообще ничего не болело. Есть заболевания позвоночника. 2 грыжи в пояснично крестцовом отделе - 6 и 8 мм, медианная, парамедианная, "относительный стеноз"-это я помню из описания мрт, полгода назад. Снимков с собой не имею, показать, к сожалению, нечего. На 2й день пребывания заграницей почувствовала напряжение в пояснице, сразу приняла мидокалм и мелоксикам. Дальше все только усугублялось. Появилась тяжелая, давящая боль и при хождении и при сидении. Невозможно идти и выпрямить спину. Вперед наклоняюсь спокойно, назад вообще не могу, даже просто распрямить чтобы идти. Думала, что грыжа вылезла еще и спазмировало какие то мышцы (извините, я не врач, пишу как обыватель). Начала потихоньку тянуть мышцы спины и таза, на полу, на спине, на четвереньках. Это не помогает. Если стою больше 5 минут, у меня сильно тянет боковую мышцу от поясницы до лопатки, ее как будто распирает. Нужно срочно ложиться. Сегодня обнаружила, что у меня перекошен таз. Усилием я могу немного выпрямлять, но это очень больно. Я так понимаю, это какой то защитный сколиоз, в ответ на сдавливание нерва или мышцы.ъ


Правильно. И поэтому выпрямлять себя не надо, так как усиливается давление и может возникнуть слабость ноги.


Maat2211 написал(а):


> Нахожусь в другой стране, смогли найти здесь мелоксикам, диклофенак, сирдалуд. Колола 2 дня мелоксикам, 1 день диклофенак, так как мелокс никакого эффекта не дал. Плюс колю сирдалуд, мидокалма здесь нет. Это единственный миорелаксант. Дальше  я не знаю, что делать, лежу уже 4 дня. Шевелюсь, конечно, по возможности, делаю ЛФК на полу, на спине. Эффекта 0. Сирдалуд не расслабляет мои дубовые мышцы на ягодице и сбоку на спине. Таз искривлен при ходьбе. Боль и напряжение как были, так и остаются. Уважаемые врачи, кто читает это сообщение, помогите рекомендациями, советами, что  делать, насколько все плохо и какой шанс вернуть позвоночник в норм состояние?


Все будет зависить от того какая грыжа. Если они мягкая и отечная, то пройдет за пару недель, препараты НПВП и Миорелаксант входят в стандарт лечения.
Две недели пока так и принимаем, в стандарте до 3 месяцев.

Можно доварить домашнюю физиотерапию-местно мази от воспаления и уже для тепла 3-4 раза в день.
Если разогревающую -спортивную продадут в любой стране, то из НПВП скорее только Ибупрофненовую мазь можно спросить в аптеке.

Мази хорошо после домашней рефлексотерапии- аппликатор типа Кузнецова так же 3-4 раза в день, думаю они есть почти во всех странах:
Инструкция по применению скобчатых аппликаторов​


> Аппликаторы КВ состоят из металлических скоб имплантированных в резиновую, силиконовую или пластмассовую основу и предназначены для воздействия на кожные покровы с лечебной и оздоровительной цель


И конечно ЛФК для острого периода-без шевеления в больном месте, а больше пока для ручек и ножек.

*Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине*​
9. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде*
10.  *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в подостром периоде*
11. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в период ремиссии*


----------



## Maat2211 (1 Авг 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо, мажу долгитом. Доктор, а искривление  пройдет или так и останется? Сегодня очень медленно дошла до моря, одно бедро оттопыривается влево.. Пишу смешно, но ощущения грустные и мышца поясничная не расслабляется, хоть и пью сирдалуд.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2021)

Maat2211 написал(а):


> Спасибо, мажу долгитом. Доктор, а искривление  пройдет или так и останется?


Пройдет, когда уменьшится давление грыжи на нерв.



Maat2211 написал(а):


> Сегодня очень медленно дошла до моря, одно бедро оттопыривается влево..


Правильно, защитный сколиоз.



Maat2211 написал(а):


> Пишу смешно, но ощущения грустные и мышца поясничная не расслабляется, хоть и пью сирдалуд.


И не расслабится, пока нерв прижат. Иногда это 6-8 месяцев, пока грыжа уменьшится.
Сейчас главное, чтобы слабости в ноге не появилось!
На пятках и носках пройдитесь. Можете?


----------



## Maat2211 (1 Авг 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> На пятках и носках пройдитесь. Можете?


На носках свободно, пятки болят, может от того, что просто давно на них не ходила.. Скажите, то что напряжены средние (верхние) мышцы на ягодицах и мышца слева от позвоночника, это от защемления нерва? Мидокалм поможет? Грыжа  сама едва ли уменьшится.. Только  операция, получается? Я пропью/проколю нпвс, миорел, и все так же останется, если грыжу не убирать? Не поняла  немного вас🙄

Очень благодарна, что находите время для ответов. Я смотрю вы многим отвечаете, помогаете. Это круто


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2021)

Maat2211 написал(а):


> На носках свободно, пятки болят, может от того, что просто давно на них не ходила..


Слабости нет и хорошо!



Maat2211 написал(а):


> Скажите, то что напряжены средние (верхние) мышцы на ягодицах и мышца слева от позвоночника, это от защемления нерва?


Скорее, да. А боль по левой или по правой ноге?



Maat2211 написал(а):


> Мидокалм поможет?


Что-то даст. 150х3 раза - стандартная доза.



Maat2211 написал(а):


> Грыжа  сама едва ли уменьшится..


Трудно оценить, не видя МРТ. 



Maat2211 написал(а):


> Только  операция, получается?


У 98% за год рассасывается. 



Maat2211 написал(а):


> Я пропью/проколю нпвс, миорел, и все так же останется, если грыжу не убирать? Не поняла  немного вас🙄


Раны заживают. А грыжа рана, вот и заживет. Вопрос лишь каким шрамом: маленьким или большим.


----------



## Maat2211 (1 Авг 2021)

Ноги, слава Богу, не болят. У  меня напряжены ягодичные мышцы и как кол посередине в области крестца. Не могу разогнуться для прямохождения, а вперед отлично гнусь. Напряжены ягодицы и по спине слева мышца болит, когда стою или иду. Она очень напряжена, сирдалуд вообще нич не расслабляет, массаж тоже. Идти могу очень медленно. Есть ли смысл дальше колоть диклоф или мелоксикам... Уже 4 дня колю. Или это только в мышцах дело и нужно их расслаблять? От сирдалуда, кстати, очень сохнет рот и сильно усыпляет. То  есть нервы расслабляет а мышцы вообще нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Авг 2021)

Maat2211 написал(а):


> Ноги, слава Богу, не болят. У  меня напряжены ягодичные мышцы и как кол посередине в области крестца. Не могу разогнуться для прямохождения, а вперед отлично гнусь.


При наклоне назад межпозвонковое отверстие еще больше уменьшается. 



Maat2211 написал(а):


> Напряжены ягодицы и по спине слева мышца болит, когда стою или иду. Она очень напряжена, сирдалуд вообще нич не расслабляет, массаж тоже.


И не должно. Задача чтобы не нарастало.



Maat2211 написал(а):


> Идти могу очень медленно. Есть ли смысл дальше колоть диклоф или мелоксикам... Уже 4 дня колю.


В стандарте уколы до 5 дей. А таблетки до 3 месяцев. Омез на ночь принимайте, защищайте желудок.



Maat2211 написал(а):


> Или это только в мышцах дело и нужно их расслаблять? От сирдалуда, кстати, очень сохнет рот и сильно усыпляет.
> То  есть нервы расслабляет а мышцы вообще нет


И пока нерв прижат, так и будет. Поэтому снимаем отек и воспаление (1 этап уменьшения грыжи), а потом стимулируем рассасывание (2 этап уменьшения).


----------



## Maat2211 (2 Авг 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, Поняла вас😊 спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Авг 2021)

Что делаете на 1 этапе сейчас?


----------



## Maat2211 (7 Авг 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что делаете на 1 этапе сейчас?


Здравствуйте, сейчас больше всего беспокоит место укола в ягодицу.. Это был третий укол диклофенака. Медсестра прставила укол чуть ниже чем нужно (ниже правого верхнего квадрата). Когда она вытаскивала иглу, я почувствовала  глубокую, тянуще режущую боль. Позже оьразовался небольшой синяк. Боль была где то в глубине ягодицы. Потом часть около 10 см онемела, но боль внутри я ощущала. Прошло 3 дня с момента укола, онемение остается,  боль, по ощущениям, стала сильнее, ноющая, глубокая, режущая. Когда лежу не болит, болит при ходьбе. Так же боль переходит еще и на часть области бедренной кости. То есть как бы от середины ягодицы к передней части бедра, не знаю как объяснить. Очень противные ощущения. Шишек нет, уплотнений нет, кожа не горячая, температуры нет. В ногу не стреляет, не пульсирует (на поврежд седалищн нерва вроде не похоже). Врач здесь вы😊 помогите рекомендациями и скажите, что это такое, что делать? Йодовая сетка не помогает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Авг 2021)

По Интернету не лечат.
На травму похоже. Если больше всего беспокоит это – то надо сделать обязательно процедуры – физиотерапию. Лучше всего электро терапии, фонофорез, можно добавить. Самостоятельно аппликатор на это место, плюс мазь. Для глубокого проникновения мази надо обязательно чтобы это делал ась 03:04 раза в день, лучше после колючего аппликатора – рефлексотерапии. Чтобы мазь  проникала кроме подготовки кожи нужно ещё и добавить к массе либо хондроксид, либо тизоль,. И чуть-чуть спортивной мази для разогрева,
Как любую физиотерапию делать надо две недели. Хотя бы два раза в день. Если нельзя 3-4.


----------



## Maat2211 (7 Авг 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, травма-абсцесс или травма попадание в сосуд или нерв? Лечить я, конечно, не просила по интернету. Скорее  оценить наск опасно и дать рекомендации, что я могу сделать с этим пока нахожусь в Турции (без мед страховки), какую, может, мазь купить или сделать компресс.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Авг 2021)

Maat2211 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, травма-абсцесс или травма попадание в сосуд или нерв?


Травма - нерв.



Maat2211 написал(а):


> Лечить я, конечно, не просила по интернету.


Да ладно, уже.



Maat2211 написал(а):


> Скорее  оценить наск опасно и дать рекомендации, что я могу сделать с этим пока нахожусь в Турции (без мед страховки), какую, может, мазь купить или сделать компресс.


- аппликатор типа Кузнецова на это место 3-4 раза в день
- плюс мазь. Для глубокого проникновения мази надо обязательно чтобы это делалась 3-4 раза в день, лучше после колючего аппликатора для рефлексотерапии
Мазь любая НПВП + хондроксид + чуть-чуть спортивной мази для разогрева.
Из препаратов - от боли Ибуклин, если терпимо не принимать, - для восстановления нерва - нейромидин и трентал.


----------



## Maat2211 (7 Авг 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, благодарю за развернутый ответ)


----------

